# USB problems: device not accepting address

## blop

I have a usb dvb receiver and new usb hard drive that are not working anymore. My usb keyboard and mouse work as before. The problem started after emerge --update world when several packages were updated. At the same time I started using the new usb hard disk which worked fine for the 1st time.

dmesg gives the following:

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 21, error -32

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 22, error -32

The output is the same everytime I unplug/plug the device (both the dvb and the disk), ofcourse the addresses change (21, 22...)

Any ideas?

----------

## blop

The camera seems to work. It uses ohci instead the ehci used by the dvb and harddrive.

What could be wrong with the ehci? I think these are compiled in to kernel, not used as modules.

It seems to have something to do with the usb 2.0 support what ehci is for. Camera works because it is usb1.0?

I'm using kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 and udev-104-r12 if these have any meaning.

Help please, anyone!

----------

## blop

Everything goes about the same when booting exept that usb2.0 devices won't work. Following errors could have some use:

device descriptor read/64, error -32

and 

device not accepting address 5, error -32

Here is what the dmesg shows from the boot about usb:

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 17, io mem 0xcffff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 18, io mem 0xcfffd000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 19, io mem 0xcfffe000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 5, error -32

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 6, error -32

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-6: device not accepting address 9, error -32

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-6: device not accepting address 10, error -32

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

lsusb gives the following with all the devices attached:

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c505 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse+Keyboard Receiver

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04a9:3073 Canon, Inc. PowerShot A70 (ptp)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

----------

## blop

This can be marked as solved.

The reason for the problem was that the over current protection had been triggered on the controller circuit. Dvb-receiver alone uses max. 500mA and the limit on one root hub is 500mA. Solution was to turn off the computer, switch off the power supply and unplug all the usb devices. This resets the circuit and everything works fine. Although I have to put the usb disk on the backplace usb port and use the manual power-on to avoid the over current.

blop

----------

